# EDIFIER C3 vs. EDIFIER C2XD



## unLieb (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

nach nun mehr ~ 10 Jahren möchte ich mein Creative Inspire P580 welches ich derzeit als 3.1 Soundsystem betreibe durch ein neues ersetzen. 

Da sich ein 5.1 Soundsystem aufgrund meiner 1 Zimmerwohnung nicht lohnt (Rechner und Fernseher stehen jeweils am anderem Ende des Zimmers), habe ich beschlossen mir direkt ein 2.1 System zu kaufen, da 3.1 Systeme wohl eher Mangelware sind. 


Da ich nicht ganz faul war, und selber schon etwas recherchiert habe, und auch nur maximal 150 € ausgeben möchte, bin ich nun auf die beiden oben genannten System gestoßen. 


Da ich mich aber nicht annähernd als Audiophil oder dergleichen bezeichnen würde, hört es nun auch schon auf, so dass ich eben nicht weiß, welches der beiden Systeme für mich als "Allrounder" besser geeignet wäre. 


Das C2XD hat einen optischen Eingang, welchen ich nutzen könnte, aber ansonsten gucke ich jetzt ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche. 


Wäre schön wenn sich der Eine oder Andere erbarmen, und mir bei der Entscheidung unter die Arme greifen würde. 



Danke schon einmal im voraus.


----------



## Jeanboy (9. Januar 2014)

Ich würde aktive Nahfeldmonitore kaufen

z.b. http://geizhals.de/behringer-digital-monitor-speakers-ms40-a280028.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2014)

Dem muss ich mich anschließen, mit 2.0 hätte man mehr Klang und kein tonales Loch ab den Mitten abwärts. 3.1 gibt es ja auch nicht, nur 4.0 / 4.1. Esi oder Samson würde sich auch anbieten. Ev. aus dem PC Bereich Microlab, die böten eine IR FB


----------



## unLieb (9. Januar 2014)

Ich würde... 

Ich würde mir auch eine Baustein - Anlage kaufen wenn ich den Platz und das Geld dafür hätte. 

Auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen 3 Bildschirme. Ich habe nicht den Platz für solche großen Klopper!


----------



## Jeanboy (9. Januar 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Ich würde...
> 
> Ich würde mir auch eine Baustein - Anlage kaufen wenn ich den Platz und das Geld dafür hätte.
> 
> Auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen 3 Bildschirme. Ich habe nicht den Platz für solche großen Klopper!


 

Dann mach mal bitte ein Bild vom Schreibtisch


----------



## unLieb (9. Januar 2014)

Für die Wahl des verkramtesten Schreibtischs oder wie? Ich glaube das passt hier nicht rein.


----------



## Jeanboy (9. Januar 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Für die Wahl des verkramtesten Schreibtischs oder wie? Ich glaube das passt hier nicht rein.



Nein, damit wir alle Möglichkeiten durchspielen können (z.B. Lautsprecherständer etc.)


----------



## unLieb (10. Januar 2014)

So, und was bringt dir das jetzt, außer das Wissen, dass ich eine Schreibtischschlampe bin? 

View image: P1000438


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Januar 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> So, und was bringt dir das jetzt, außer das Wissen, dass ich eine Schreibtischschlampe bin?
> 
> View image: P1000438



Um zu sehen, dass da nicht einmal kleine Lautsprecher hinpassen.

Rechts 0 CM Platz, Links 10 

Ist neben dem PC eine Wand? 

Wenn nicht könnte der PC nach unten wandern, die Bildschirme in die Mitte, sodass rechts Platz entsteht und links ggf. ein Lautsprecherständer hin kommt.


Wie willst du da überhaupt das C2X/C3 hinbekommen ohne umzuräumen? 
Man könnte auch Regale oberhalb der Displays machen



Kopfhörer sind für dich keine Wahl?


----------



## unLieb (10. Januar 2014)

Natürlich passen kleine Lautsprecher hin. Da stehen nicht sichtbar 2 Satelliten meines Inspire P580 drauf. ^^

Die beiden Boxen des C2XD würde ich da noch drauf bekommen. 

Subi und den Verstärker unter den Schreibtisch! 


PC unter den Tisch kommt wieder nicht in Frage ... denn rechts und links neben mir stehen Vogelkäfige. Und trotz dass ich täglich sauge, fliegen dennoch überall die Vogelkörner herum. Da staubt mir der Rechner ruck zuck zu. 

Sehe das ja an meinem altem Tower der auf dem Boden steht. 



Kopfhörer kommen für mich nicht in Frage nein. 



Vielleicht kann ich sie hinter die Monitore stellen. Die hängen ja alle an Armen. Könnte sie also noch weiter vorholen.


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Januar 2014)

Also unter den Umständen, dass du "Komfort" einem besseren Klang vorziehst, fallen die 2.0 Brocken wohl raus.


Eine Plazierung zwischen Monitore und Wand ist so dermaßen mies, dass es fast egal ist, was man kauft, aber gut.

Das C2X also, wenn du so wenig Geld wie möglich ausgeben willst.

Anstatt des C3 würde ich das Microlab nehmen Microlab FC 530U, 2.1 System Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, das soll besser sein (ich habe beide 
leider noch nicht gehört, würde aber hier schon öfters erwähnt)

Dazu würde ich noch das Edifier S330D schwarz, 2.1 System (SPK-EF-S330D.B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in den Raum werfen


----------



## X6Sixcore (10. Januar 2014)

Das Problem mit dem PC, der im Weg steht, habe ich auch.

Bei mir sind jedoch Katzen das Problem...beim unter den Tisch stellen.

Lösung? Weiß ich noch nicht. Auf jeden Fall nicht einfach.

Crap...

MfG


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Januar 2014)

Podest?


----------



## unLieb (10. Januar 2014)

Eine Katze habe ich außerdem.  


Aber um jetzt noch mal auf eure Vorschläge zurück zu kommen? Hören sich denn 2.0 Boxen tatsächlich besser an als 2.1 Boxen? 

Ich muss gestehen, durch Kumpels und den Bassboxen in ihren Autos und der Tatsache dass ich früher extrem viel auf Discotour war, bin ich dadurch wohl was Audio angeht etwas "versaut" wurden. Wollte eigentlich immer nur, dass es ordentlich rumst. Also dass die Nachbarn quasi auch was von haben. 


Ehemaliger Kumpel von mir war so ein Audiophiler, und hatte damals was weiß ich was für eine teure Anlage, die er jedem vorspielen musste. Und ich stand dann immer davor ... und fragte ihn: "Ja und? Was jetzt so besonders daran?"

Wahrscheinlich weil ich keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hatte. 


Aber wenn ihr mir empfehlt lieber zu einem 2.0 System zu greifen, dann würde ich euren Rat beherzigen. 


Allerdings sollte mir dann doch ein wenig die Optik zusagen. 


Die genannten Behringer MS40 Monitor Speakers (Paar): Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente sagen mir jetzt nicht so zu.


Was wäre denn hier mit denen: 


EDIFIER R1600T Plus 2.0 Lautsprechersystem (32 Watt): Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

EDIFIER Studio 6 Plus 2.0 Lautsprechersystem (124 Watt), inkl. Infrarot-Fernbedienung: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

Microlab SOLO15 Aktivbox 2-Wege Lautsprechersystem: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Microlab SOLO6C Aktivbox 2-Wege Lautsprechersystem: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## X6Sixcore (10. Januar 2014)

@Jeanboy: Doller Scherz.

Hast Du schon mal Katzen markieren sehen?

Da schraube ich mir den PC lieber unter die Decke...

Derzeitige Lösung: Katzen haben striktes Zimmerverbot.

Die sind ja allerdings nicht das einzige Problem. Bei Teppich kannste so viel Staub saugen wie Du lustig bist, den PC interessiert das nicht die Bohne.
Auch auf'm Podest...

On Topic:
Die Gesamtsituation zumindest bei mir ist soundtechnisch katastrophal, mit ner Dachschräge, die ein Drittel des gesamten Zimmers einnimmt, kann das nix werden.
Und umräumen ist schlicht nicht möglich.


----------



## Jeanboy (11. Januar 2014)

Sowas wie Katzen wird bei mir nie ins Haus kommen. Kenne mich also nicht mit aus 


Zum Topic

Die Microlab sind spitze 

Die Edifier sehen jetzt nicht umbedingt schlecht aus, ich kenne sie leider aber nicht


----------



## unLieb (11. Januar 2014)

Nachdem ich hier noch 1-2 Themen gelesen habe, bin ich dann doch vom 2.1 System weg, und habe mir soeben die Microlab SOLO6C bestellt. 

Dank Amazon Prime sollte ich sie ja dann direkt am Montag bekommen. Ich bin gespannt, und werde dann mal anfangen meinen Schreibtisch aufzuräumen!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Januar 2014)

Mach mal ein Bild wenn du sie hingestellt hast, weil ich sehe da zz echt keinen Platz


----------



## unLieb (11. Januar 2014)

Wo ein Wille, da auch ein Platz! ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2014)

Dann viel Spaß damit, ich denke mit 2.0 hast du mehr Freude. Gut Hörgewohnheiten und Hörvermögen kann man eh nicht messen.


----------



## unLieb (13. Januar 2014)

So, Boxen sind heute gekommen, und auch wenn ich die alten abgebaut habe, und somit den direkten Vergleich nicht habe, haben sie auf jeden Fall einen besseren Klang. Bilde mir ein, teilweise mehr Details zu hören. 


Zwei Kleinigkeiten stören mich allerdings. Und zwar dass man die Boxen immer erst manuell per Fernbedienung anschalten muss. Und dass wenn man sie einschaltet, sie auf "Aux" und nicht auf PC eingestellt sind. So muss man immer erst wechseln. 

Aber ansonsten bin ich zufrieden, und werde sie denke ich behalten. 


Ach ja, eine Sache noch. Das Lautsprecherkabel ist ein bisschen zu kurz, und daher brauche ich ein neues. Irgendwas das ich beachten sollte? An dem beigelegtem Kabel sind schon diese Bananenstecker dran.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2014)

Banane? Du meinst sicherlich Cinch. Generell gibt es bei den Kabeln nix großartig zu beachten. Du könntest ja die Quelle umstecken, dann bräuchte man nicht umschalten


----------



## unLieb (13. Januar 2014)

Nein nein, ich mag zwar Laie in Sachen Hi-Fi etc. sein, aber ich kann einen Chinch-Stecker von einem Bananen-Stecker unterscheiden. Und am Lautsprecherkabel sind solch Stecker dran: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2014)

Upps sorry, war beim falschen System. hier wären zb mal passende Buchsen. Weiß ja grad nicht ob auf der anderen Box auch die Buchsen dran sind


----------



## unLieb (13. Januar 2014)

Also an beiden Kabelenden sind die Bananenstecker. Ich habe also an beiden Boxen diese Buchsen dort oben. 

Gibt es solch Kabel schon fertig zu kaufen, oder kann ich mir Lautsprecherkabel holen, und die Stecker dann selber dran basteln? Ist halt die Frage was günstiger ist.


----------



## Flymatic (18. Januar 2015)

Dem Threadersteller wird es zwar nichts mehr nutzen und der Thread ist schon 1 Jahr alt, aber ich würde doch gerne ein Vergleich dieser beiden Systeme machen wollen, da man in Netzt dazu nichts findet und man nur auf diesen Thread stößt 
Das hier wird  erstmal eher ein Vergleich zwischen Edifier C2X und dem Brüllwürfel ala Logitech z523. Am Dienstag werde ich mir den C3 kaufen und werde nochmal den C3 mit dem C2X vergleichen.
Monitore kommen für mich gar nicht in Frage, weil ich keine Riesigen Boxen auf dem Schreibtisch haben möchte, weil mir der bass auch wichtig ist, und die Meinungen zu PC Monitoren weit auseinander gehen und ich nicht noch mehr Geräte testen möchte.

Das C2X habe ich hier stehen und getestet und geht zurück, nicht weil es mir überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, sondern weil ich anscheinend ein Montags Gerät erwischt habe. Der Subwoofer macht bei mir bei  schnellen tiefen Bassen bei mittlerer bis hocher Lautstärke seltsame Vibrierende Geräusche als ob drinnen etwas locker wäre.
Woher das genau kommt weiß ich nicht genau, bin eigentlich ein Laie was Sound angeht. Ich habe auch nirgendwo Berichte über solche Probleme bei diesem Subwoofer lesen können, daher vermute ich mal das es kein verbreitetes Problem ist und ich nur ein Montags Gerät erwischt habe. 
Dennoch sollte sowas nicht Passieren und wirft natürlich auch Fragen über die Qualität des Produktes auf. 
Optisch macht das Gerät für diesen Preis einen Guten eindruck und sieht schick aus. Der Klang ist Solide aber nichts überragendes. 
Die Stimmen Hört man sehr gut und ist nichts Basslastig wie beim Logitech Brüllwürfel Z523.  Der Bass ist nicht so stark wie bei Logitech, Dennoch finde ich den Bass z.B in Spielen, Filmen genau richtig. Nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig. Effekte kommen sehr gut zur Geltung
Beim Logitech endete alles in einem nervigem brummen und dröhnen....
Der Gesamtklang beim Zocken und Filme Schauen ist für ein 80€ Soundsystem für mein empfinden sehr gut. 
Ich habe schon Filme auf Hifi Anlagen angeschaut wo mir der Sound weniger gefallen hat, als mit diesem kleinem Teil. Alles wirkt natürlich und nicht künstlich oder basslastig, selbst wenn man den bass Höcher stellt brummt nichts und der Bass kommt nur dann wenn man ihn auch braucht. 

Beim Musik hören war das C2X  Ausreichend aber hauen einen auf keinen Fall vom Hocker. Die mitten sind eher schwach und langweilig, aber das ist ja ein bekanntes Problem bei 2.1 Systemen. Gesang und Bass sind aber gut( wenn man das vibrierende klappern meines Subs nicht mit einbezieht)  und erst recht für ein 80€ System. Für jemanden der viel Musik hört und einen Qualitativ guten Sound möchte ist wahrscheinlich mit 2 guten  Monitoren und einem extra Sub viel besser bedient aber das würde auch vom Preis in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen. 
Basslastigen Hip Hop aber auch Techno kann man mit dem System noch ganz gut Hören, aber bei Rock und Pop oder klassischer Musik kommt wegen den Schwächelnden Mitteltöner kein Richtiger Spaß auf.  

Da ich ein Günstiges Pc Audio System suche mit dem ich hauptsächlich Spiele,  Videos und Filme schaue und öfters GW2 Spiele und TS3 über die Boxen laufen lasse und kaum Musik höre und wenn dann oft nur Hip Hop, wäre dieses System für mich gut geeignet und ich hätte es behalten, wenn es kein Problem mit den Sub geben würde. 
Da ich die C2X sowieso zurücksenden muss, wollte ich es jetzt mit den C3 Versuchen. Ich erhoffe mir das der Klang  ein tick besser ist, und das die Qualität etwas hochwertiger ist. Ob sich der Aufpreis von 50€ Lohnt werde ich dann noch herausfinden  und hier Vergleichen 
Alles zusammen war das C2X  für Spiele und Filme gut geeignet  und für Musik nur bedingt.


----------



## Flymatic (23. Januar 2015)

Habe Jetzt den Edifier C3 Hier stehen.
Die Verarbeitung sieht gut aus. Die Satelliten finde ich im vergleich zum C2X deutlich besser. Sie sehen sehr schick aus und vorne auf der Blende ist noch ein durchsichtiges Netz. 
Bei den Bildern die ich so gesehen habe war kein Netz und ich finde das sie dadurch noch besser aussehen als auf den Bildern. Der Sound ist besser als ich erwartet habe. 
Die mitten sind für so kleine Boxen sehr gut und die höhen auch, Musik hören macht deutlich mehr spaß, als mit dem C2X. Habe gestern die ganze zeit am pc nur Musik gehört, weil es sich so gut angehört hat, obwohl ich eigentlich kaum Musik am pc höre^^ bin begeistert.
Man sollte die Satelliten auf Kopfhöhe stehen haben, erst dann sitzt man im Sweetspot und man merkt deutlich den unterschied. Mein PC Tisch hat einen Podest wo der Monitor und die Satelliten stehen und für mich ist es perfekt. 

Leider war ich mit dem Subwoofer erstmal garnicht zufrieden. Wenn er unter dem Tisch steht, dann brummt er ganz gerne, links vom Schreibtisch, da wo auch der C2X Sub stand kam auch kein guter Bass zustande. Rechts vom schreibtisch gab es sogut wie keinen Bass. Als ich in das Bassreflexrohr geschaut habe, war dort am ende ein Stoff gespannt. 
Ich dachte erst das wäre ein dünner Schaumstoff und habe diesen entfernt weil ich dachte das es den Bass etwas abschwächt. Als ich es rausgeschnitten habe war es ein dünner stoff änlich dem was man auf monitoren sieht. Ob es was gebracht hat kann ich nicht genau sagen aber nachteile hat es auch keine gebracht. Danach habe ich den Sub in die Ecke gestellt und Plötzlich war der Bass ganz gut zu hören, aber auch da war ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Als ich mich dann neben die Tür hingestellt habe war der Bass dort am stärksten und diesen Bass habe ich dann versucht an meinen Schreibtisch zu bekommen in dem ich den Sub neben der Tür gestellt habe damit er Bass nicht zu Tür geht sondern von der Tür zu mir und siehe da der Bass kommt jetzt direkt an meinen Tisch. 
Ich wußte schon dass es einen unterschied macht, wo der Sub steht aber das es Subwoofer gibt bei denen der Unterschied so gewaltig ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. Hatte schon 3 andere Subs in meinem Zimmer stehen oder getestet und hatte mit keinem solche Probleme. Dieses Problem ist auch bei einigen Amazon Bewertungen zu lesen und ich kann es nur bestätigen. 
Mit den Satelliten hat Edifier sehr gute Arbeit gemacht aber bei dem Sub haben sie ihre Hausaufgaben nicht sehr gut gemacht.  Da hatte ich im vergleich zum C2X  mehr erwartet.  Beim Spielen merkt man auch eine leichte verbesserung im vergleich zum C2X aber dieser fällt nicht mehr so Groß aus wie beim Musik hören. Zwar hört sich alles noch ein tick Realistischer an aber wie ich finde kann man mit beiden Systemen gut Spielen und Filme schauen.

Mein Fazit:
C2X
Wer nur Spielen und Filme schauen Möchte und ein Günstiges System sucht ist mit dem C2X sehr gut bedient. Bei Musik sollte man keine hochen Anforderungen haben oder ein anderes System Suchen. Für 80€ ist es aufjeden fall nicht schlecht und in dieser Preisklasse besser als der ganze müll bei Saturn und co.

C3
Sehr gut zum Spielen, Filme schaun, und auch Musik hören. Der Subwoofer ist aber denoch ein Kritikpunkt weil er nur an einem bestimmten Platz ordentlich arbeitet. Das hätte man auch für diesen Preis besser lösen können. Für Bass fetishisten ist keines der beiden System geeignet, aber für einen subwoofer mit 30 Watt reicht es zum Musik hören völlig aus. Welcher der beiden Subwoofer am ende besser ist, ist schwer zu sagen. Der C3 ist wenn überhaupt nur minimal besser was aber auch nur eine Täuschung wegen den besseren Satelliten sein kann. Beide hören sich etwas anders an aber einen richtigen Favorieten in sachen Bass konnte ich nicht feststellen.
Bei beiden passt der Bass  sehr gut zu den Satelliten, Er ist weder dominierend noch hält er sich im hintergrund.
Ansonsten bin ich jetzt mit dem C3 zufrieden was Soundqualität und Verarbeitung angeht.


----------

